# (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة) perpetual motion machine using monopole magnet



## mjdarar (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ....

وجدت بالصدفة هذا الفيديو الذي يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية في الرابط 

youtube.com/watch?v=xR6Qait2JGY&feature=related

وسؤالي هو :

- ما رأيكم بالفكرة .

-ولماذا يجب ان يكون مغناطيس احادي القطبية مع العلم انني استطعت عمل مغناطيس احادي القطبية من مغناطيسين ثناثيي القطبية .

-أخيرا ما القوة التي تسبب دوران الملف .


----------



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك والف مبروك*



mjdarar قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> وجدت بالصدفة هذا الفيديو الذي يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية في الرابط
> 
> ...


السيد الفاضل

عذرا لانني لم اشاهد الفيديو بعد. ولكن اولا مبروك عليك هذا الاكتشاف الرائع. لأن ما قمت به هو خارج دائرة المعارف الرسمية وحيث ثبت في مرات عديدة انها ليست دقيقة تماما.
ولكن ماهي تفاصيل الاكتشاف؟؟
هل المغناطيسان المشار اليهما، مجالاتهما في نفس الاتجاه او متعارضة في الاتجاه وماذا بعد ذلك مما يصف الاكتشاف ويضمن خقوق الاكتشاف؟؟
اما وجيد القطب المغناطيسي فهو يضمن امكانية الطاقة المجانية بكل سهولة من الناحية النظرية. وربما لهذا السبب تحديدا تصر المناهج الرسمية انه لم تتم مشاهدته حتى الآن في اية تجربة. هذه الناحية بسيطة للغاية لكن لنتأكد اولا من اننا تجصلنا بالفعل على وحيد القطب هذا؟؟؟

وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 يونيو 2012)

mjdarar قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> وجدت بالصدفة هذا الفيديو الذي يتحدث عن الطاقة المجانية في الرابط
> 
> ...



أخي mjdarar من رابع المستحيلات الحصول على مغناطيس أحادي القطبية بنظرية جاوس 
و لكن ممكن تجعل شدة المجال مختلفة عند قطب معين

و كذلك تقول ما رأيكم بالفكرة ؟

لا توجد أفكار بهذا الفيديو .... ده فيديو مفبرك من واحد جاهل

كيف يدير الملف و الدائرة الكهربية مفتوحة هكذا








هو الخشب أصبح موصل للتيار!!!



و بعدها يدير عند غلق الدائرة هكذا 







كل هذا خرافات ... ألم ترى راجل يضحك ليس من الفكرة بل على كل من هو مصدق كلامة من المغفلين غير المتعلمين


و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (10 يونيو 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي mjdarar من رابع المستحيلات الحصول على مغناطيس أحادي القطبية بنظرية جاوس
> و لكن ممكن تجعل شدة المجال مختلفة عند قطب معين


رغم أن عددا من النظريات الحديثة في الفيزياء النظرية تفترض وجود هذه الشحنة, كنظرية المجال الموحد الكبرى فضلا عن نظرية الأوتار التي تفترض أن الثقب الأسود ما هو إلا مغناطيس أحادي القطبية..
والاعتراض الوحيد المقدم حسب ما تذكره المناهج الرسمية -حسب ما اتذكر- حول هذه القضية فقط هو اعتراض تجريبي!! اي انه لم يسجل في اية تجربة سابقة وبالرغم من ان المعادلات تسمح بذلك طبعا!! لذا ما هو مصدر الكلام السابق؟؟؟

نص قانون غاوس: " التدفق الكهربائي عبر سطح مغلق يساوي مقدار الشحنه الكليه داخل ذلك السطح مقسومه على السماحيه الكهربائيه للوسط"
وبتعميم هذا القانون في الحالة المغناطيسية، التدفق المغناطيسي يساوي مقدار الشحنة المغناطيسية الكلية داخل ذلك السطح مقسومة على الخ..

ربما هذه الملاحظة قد تفيد في حالة هذا الفيديو:
* الشحنات تستقر على سطح المواد الموصله والسطوح الرقيقه اي أن الشحنه داخل الموصل تساوي صفرا
* تتوزع الشحنات داخل وخارج المواد العازله (غير الموصله) أي أن الشحنه داخل الماده العازله لا تساوي صفرا
انا لا اقول ان هذا الفيديو هو صحيح. لكن في المقابل وجب الا نعترض مبدئيا على فكرة وجود القطب المغناطيسي الاحادي

أين الدليل عنوان الكتاب ورقم الصفحة؟؟؟
شخصيا اجد الاعتراض على وجود القطب المغناطيسي الاحادي بحجة مخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة هي فكرة مضحكة بالفعل..

لم يتبق سوى ان نطالع يوما وقد كتب: اللالواح الشمسية (مخالفة لقانون حفظ الطاقة) التعديل الاخير
ولكنها تعمل؟
لا لا ليس ذلك ممكنا البتة، لانها مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة.
انها تتكون من خلايا "كهروضوئية" والتي يفترض انها ا"اكتشفت" من طرف العالم الفرنسي بيكريل سنة 1839 وتجمع هذه الخلايا على التسلسل والتوازي في اللوح الشمسي؟
وماذا بعد؟

والخلية هي عنصر الكتروني يقوم بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق أشعة الشمس. 
وهي عبارة عن "دايود" والدايود مكون من "اشباه" نواقل "مطعمة". الا ترى اننا في الواقع نقوم هنا بتطبيق قانون اليساندرو فولتا؟ المعروف بقانون تلامس المعادن؟ وهل صحيح ايضا من ان السيد فولتا قام بتغيير رئيسي لبطارية لويجي غالفاني؟ باضافة الجسر الملحي؟ ام انها مجرد شائعات لا اساس لها من الصحة؟بالفعل غريب امر هذه الشائعات حتى ان السيد غالفاني المسكين لم يسلم منها. فحسب هذه الشائعات فبطارية غالفاني ليست اصلية بل هي تعود في الاصل الى انتوان ميسمر فبحسب هذه الاقوال فالسيد مسمير هو اول من اظهر هذه التقنية للعلن في التاريخ الغربي على الاطلاق؟والغريب ان الشائعات تصل هنا عند هذه النقطة الى اقوال غريبة الى ان هذه التقنية وغيرها كانت مالوفة عند جمعيات سرية مثل : فرسان الهيكل، الماسونيين الخ..
انا شخصيا لا اصدق هذه الشائعات، فلا اجد سببا مبررا لوجود كتاب في المغناطيسية لدى الماسونين او لدى مثلا جمعية الصليب الوردي...

فلو كانت هذه الكتب موجودة كما تزعم هذه الشائعات فلا شك ان هناك من اطلع عليها احد ما؟ ولو بطريق الصدفة مثلا؟ صحيح
لا شك انها مجرد شائعات مغرضة.

وتحياتي لكم.


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> رغم أن عددا من النظريات الحديثة في الفيزياء النظرية تفترض وجود هذه الشحنة, كنظرية المجال الموحد الكبرى فضلا عن نظرية الأوتار التي تفترض أن الثقب الأسود ما هو إلا مغناطيس أحادي القطبية..
> والاعتراض الوحيد المقدم حسب ما تذكره المناهج الرسمية -حسب ما اتذكر- حول هذه القضية فقط هو اعتراض تجريبي!!  اي انه لم يسجل في اية تجربة سابقة و بالرغم من ان المعادلات تسمح بذلك طبعا!! لذا ما هو مصدر الكلام السابق؟؟؟
> 
> نص قانون غاوس: " التدفق الكهربائي عبر سطح مغلق يساوي مقدار الشحنه الكليه داخل ذلك السطح مقسومه على السماحيه الكهربائيه للوسط"
> ...




أخ بيك ليس معنى انك لا تعرف شيئا أنه غير موجود و غيرك خاطئ ..... هذا ليس أسلوب في الحوار
لذلك  سوف أترك لك أخ بيك اثبات بالمعادلات عدم وجود مغناطيس أحادي القطبية بالمعادلات .... نظرا لبساطة الأثبات و سهولة البحث عنه






pic2007 قال:


> شخصيا اجد الاعتراض على وجود القطب المغناطيسي الاحادي بحجة مخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة هي فكرة مضحكة بالفعل..



اما لماذا اضفنا "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" .... ببساطة لأن الملف يدور بدون "مصدر للطاقة معروف".. لذا فهو مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة 


أولا المفترض علي أن أحذف الموضوع نظرا لخداع الفيديو للمشاهدين و هذا ظاهر من الصورتين من الفيديو التي وضحتهما سابقا
الأولى يدور الملف الكهربي بدون تكوين دائرة كهربية :10: والثانية يدور الملف الكهربي عند توصيل الدائرة !!

لذلك سوف "أغلق الموضوع"

الموضوع مغلق ​


----------

